# The fish are in!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it looks like things are getting busy in Waggish over in Rogue County. Waggish is the only real seaport in the county and it's where all the ships come in, including the fishing boats. The wharf is a long one to accommodate the big ships, but the fishing boats wind up docking at the end anyway, so they can be the first ones out in the morning. Captain Delamar made the wise decision to convert his old steam tug into a rail loco to haul the fish into town to the plant;











It's been a good haul this morning and all of the fish boxes are full; 











Of course, there are the unwelcome guests aboard the train; 










The big shark is the catch of the day and should get a few folks to talking in town! Sally the Seal brings up the rear in the makeshift caboose! 










Yes, the bounty of Rogue County is something to behold; 


















All in all, a good day's haul in Waggish!
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Outstanding work! Great to see you're modeling again. Happy to see you posting your work again.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta love it!

When does the captain convert the engine to a "duck" to alleviate the vessel fleet altogether? A piece of rail trailing down into the water and...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris; 

Fantastic, as usual! I have a buddy (& former college roommate) who wants to have a fishhead glue factory as part of his Gn15 layout. Any pointers on making the fish would be apprediated. He already has a motley assortment of plastic fish, but is always egar to find ways to make or get more. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad I seem to have gotten the hang of posting pics here. Dave, there are one or two fish in there that came from a store, but the majority of them were sculpted in polyclay. I made one of each type and them I made a silicone mold (I had some silicone that was going bad and needed to be used up!). 








After that, I just pressed polyclay into the mold to make lots of copies. I chilled the mold and they popped out easily. Painting them all was the biggest part of this one!
Chris


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chris; 

I sent him a link to this thread. This could be a big help. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Fan mail from thome flounder?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
What a great train and story. It's really cool, especially the ice. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work Chris, I can almost smell the fish!! hah LOL Regal Great work, and glad you can post pics I think I just fingered it out here a couple of weeks ago!!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Amazing work Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno that story sounds a little _FISHY_ to me !!!

























Marvelous stuff Chris, great to see things in Rogue County are going well


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chris, this is really cool! Great job!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Chris, everything you do shows that modeling can be fun! 

and the ice? what did you throw into the coffeegrinder? acryl or glas?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha ha!! Excellent Chris!! 

I love all the subtle details... 

Keith


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic...your artistic skills flat amaze me...


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely right about the coffee grinder! I used this old sheet of textured styrene;








Broke it up into pieces;








And let it whirl into this; 









I used gloss acrylic varnish to seal it all into place;








Fun stuff!
Chris


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic as usual! Curious, what kind of silicone did you use for the mold? 
John


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fun stuff!* 

that is, what i even admire more than your tecnics. your stuff shows the fun involved.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Incredible!! I am truly glad to see a guy keep his head above water in this fishy economy. I think I will add some of this ice with the future icing station for all those reefer we have purchased. This fish thing is a great idea near any pond. I will float the idea with the CFO (Chief Fishery Officer.) 
Excellent job Chris !!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun Stuff! That's what makes this hobby so great, it's all fun! 
John, 
Not sure what the silicone was. It was just something I picked up at the LHS. Sorry I don't have more info. 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 14 Feb 2011 07:22 PM 
Fun Stuff! That's what makes this hobby so great, it's all fun! 

Well I'll be.... Chris, for the last couple of years you've been missing from the scene because John Corradini kept telling us you were soooooooooooooo busy. Now it comes out that you've just been fishing... 

Sure glad you were able to pull in a good catch to fund the next trips to the trains shows... 

Fabulous, my friend. It's wonderful to see that the mind is still in total disarray.....


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

What a pleasant surprise, to be inspired once again by the meanderings of Chris' fevered brow! Glad to see you back, sir!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm awestruck as usual with your work Chris. Nice to see you back buddy.
Rod


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

this is some really great work, there are some narrow gauge that probably had trains like this 

http://www.urban75.org/photos/kent/dungeness-railway-01.html


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

And those rope handles, are they rolled paper or some other trick. 

Thanks 

Robert


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I'm trying desperately top get active in the hobby again. It's not easy these days, but it sure is worth it! 
The rope handles are just string with a little wash over them, nothing tricky this time! 
Chris


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice job, I luv it.

Shark is neato.........


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
So.....will the trains in Rogue County be running in the summer? 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Tommy, you know the hard questions to ask. Let me say that I _hope_ the trains will be running in Rogue county this summer. I've started clearing an area toward the back of the property that's relatively level, but time is not on my side. I'll be sure to post if I actually get some track down! 
Chris


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, bring them down to the Door Hollow Shortline at the Big Train Show and we can show them to all the MLSers. 
It would be nice to see you again. 
Dave


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

It is wonderful to see your work again. Our universe has been the poorer for your absence. I enthusiastically second Dave's invitation to bring it and run it at the BTS. The Door Hollow Shortline will guarantee you all kinds of track time.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great concept well executed. That one flounder had some BIG eyes like "What is happening to me?" but shouldn't they be the cartoon XX seeing it is dead. What did the townfolk say about the monster shark on the flatbed?? 
Well done whimsy.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Looks great!! I can almost smell those things from here.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing work, Chris! It's wonderful to see you back posting new creations.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Absotively fatastical!! 
I really enjoy seeing your work, Chris!!


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Really nice the kids will like it


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*COOL BEANS!!!*@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Insane and brilliant in the same time!!! 
It's a beautiful mix of modeling and art!! 

What did you use as material for the boat? Did you build it totally yourself (plasticcard for instance) or did you use a toy of some sort as 'donor'? 
Are the details (like on the hull) made out of clay or card or something?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How delightfully mad!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a toy boat as a start. I think it was an underscaled pirate ship or something like that. The wheelhouse is plastic card and the boiler is a hotel shampoo bottle. The grunge on the hull is a mix of sand, paint and acrylic glue with some glue/rag/paint mix for seaweed. I added starfish and shells I found at a craft store along with whatever train leftovers I could find. I think I made the lifesaver from a styrofoam meat tray. Popsicle stick decking on all the cars and plenty of vinyl birds, dogs, etc. The engineer/captain and the firemen are sculpted from polyclay. 
Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and unveiling those construction secrets Chris! Very creative and great use of materials. 
As I said; it's truly a piece of art!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

while the pirate ship is nice, I'd like to know how the other boat was made. Is it too a reconstituted toy? 

Dave


----------



## allisonmyl (Dec 1, 2011)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun to see your creative whimsey again. Nice work.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Chris, all I can say after looking at your website is, in the words of Wayne and Garth, I'm not worthy! OMG, that is just some crazy good work! I could hope to be half that creative!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chris's name came up yesterday, so I thought I'd share his magic with old and new....

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the bump John. As a result, I've just been looking at some of Chris's work on 4largescale.com, wow!


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see you modeling again, we missed you.
This must be Rogue county northern?
Welcome back.

Dave


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought there was something "Fishy" going on, you not be around and all. 
Nice to see you back Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

John resurrected a 3-yr. old thread. 

Since Chris moved out of California over a year and a half ago, I don't think he has posted recently.


----------

